# Greek Easter



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lamb and meatballs are on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why is Easter a different date in Greece? *The Greek Orthodox Church uses the Julian calendar, not the Gregorian calendar that most other Christian believers (and secular civilizations) use*. Greek Easter is also dictated by the Hebrew calendar because it always falls after Passover. 
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It changes based on the Spring Equinox.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking good! Is this your first cook on your stick burner ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Looking good! Is this your first cook on your stick burner ?


First one since refurbishing it. Used to cook on this back in the day. Smoked a block of feta.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Burnt down 3 tress to smoke a block of cheese.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Burnt down 3 tress to smoke a block of cheese.


the edited version to correct bad grammar reads, "burned up 3 trees...". 
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> the edited version to correct bad grammar reads, "burned up 3 trees...".
> jack


Your north of I10 Yankee ass leave my grammar alone.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Burnt down 3 tress to smoke a block of cheese.


The trees taste better burnt with the cheese.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

must be some nasty-ass-tasting cheese then.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another way to phrase it would be, "you like the taste of burnt wood better than this cheese."
so why eat it?
jack


----------

